# How to get around pesky box fill rules



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

To the tune of Pink Floyd's 'Another Brick in the Wall":

"We don't need no junction boxes. We don't need no inspector control."


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

That looks like a place I was at a couple of months ago!! Owner had a cow when I explained that there would be some additional work needed to correct the problem.


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

That stuff *should *cost money to fix! 
Icky


----------

